# Looking for Options



## BMogardo (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi all...There always seem to be someone with an option and I hope that is the case today. I have an old elderly friend who only used 3 frames in his one honey super last summer. He left it on for the winter. Now is the time to check his hives but he has a a big mess. When the super is lifted up, a block of wax and honey the size of the super is left on top of the deep. Is there an alternate way to extract this block of wax and honey or should I just chop it up and feed it back to them?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Crush it and strain it is what I always do in those situations. You can make a strainer easily or use a large sieve.
http://fire.prohosting.com/topbargu/harve.htm


----------



## BMogardo (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Mike...I have nylon bags and a stainless metal strainer. I'll give that a try after I figure out how to best remove it and take it home.


----------

